# My First Pipe



## Twig Man (Sep 6, 2012)

Thought I would try to make a pipe and wanted to combine my love for turkey hunting in the making of the pipe. I used a turkey wingbone as the stem and attached it to some osage orange. Thanks for looking


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2012)

That looks very nice.


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 6, 2012)

That didnt take you long ! 
The amazing thing is you made almost a carbon copy of a very old style of pipe. Trying to find a picture now, I believe its an asian or african pipe I'm thinking of.


----------



## jteagle6977 (Sep 6, 2012)

See lil brother got you making pipes now too. :rotflmao3: :lolol:
Kool looking pipe though really like the stem on it. John


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 6, 2012)

Heres the one I had in mind. Doesnt look just like yours, but I've seen them that do.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/misc/EEE-Afrika-14.jpg


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 6, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> That didnt take you long !
> The amazing thing is you made almost a carbon copy of a very old style of pipe. Trying to find a picture now, I believe its an asian or african pipe I'm thinking of.



Wasnt trying to copy anybodys pipe just kind of thought it up. I think it turned out pretty good. should I put any finish on the wood or treat it with anything?


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 6, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > That didnt take you long !
> ...



I wasnt saying you copied anything, just thought it was interesting you sat down on your own, but ended up making a pipe thats so similar to a 300+ year old style of pipe.
I dont know how to finish Bois Darc, but I know some guys that have made pipes from it. It is safe to smoke for sure. I just finish my pipes by buffing with tripoli and carnauba wax. 
Are both pieces of the stem made from turkey bone ?


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 6, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > LoneStar said:
> ...



Yes ryan the stem is made completely of wingbones


----------

